# Kimber Ultra Aegis II



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a chance to pick one up for $700. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a smoking hot deal if its in good shape-I purchased a Kimber Aegis Pro II for $995.00 and thought it was a deal.Not only does a used one hardly come up for sale but at a good deal to boot.Kimbers retail is in the $1300.00 range and anything on gunbroker is not much cheaper than around $1100.00.I had the Ultra Aegis and stupidly sold it to a friend who promptly had it stolen out of his truck-I was actually ill when he told me about it.The Ultra I owned had never experienced any type of failure-A joy to shoot-I think thats why I bought the Pro.


----------



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks. I was checking gunbroker, seller says it's like new. Going to look tomorrow. If I buy pics will be posted


----------



## RugerLuger (Apr 13, 2016)

RugerLuger said:


> Thanks. I was checking gunbroker, seller says it's like new. Going to look tomorrow. If I buy pics will be posted


bought it, like new. Put pics in Kimber photo thread.


----------

